# first time for everything this weekend! first time abt cook!



## smokinadam (Jun 14, 2015)

Today while still up north trying to not have the weekend end I decided to make some abts for the family. First time and went simple. Cream cheese and colby jack mixed with onion and garlic powder. Stuffed up some jalapeno then piece of smoked sausage from local shop and wrapped bacon. 












20150614_115056.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 14, 2015





Before going on












20150614_133342.jpg



__ smokinadam
__ Jun 14, 2015





Almost done before hitting gas grill for 5 minutes. 

Had good reviews from the family even with a few jalapenos that made noses run a bit. They're a ready talking about sweet peppers added to the menu for the 4th July weekend. 

Won't be last time I make these!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 14, 2015)

Awesome !  ABT's Rock !    Thumbs Up


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 14, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome !  ABT's Rock !    Thumbs Up


most defitely!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 21, 2015)

SA, Nice looking ABTs' ,I love em.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 21, 2015)

Good job!! They can be somewhat addictive. Try scraping the satiny surface off the inside of the jalapeños. It, the seeds and the white membrane contain 99% of the heat. A word of caution: wear gloves and some sort of eye protection. I scrape them with the side of a spoon and the juice always manages to squirt right at my eyes. And it will burn your hands.


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 21, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> SA, Nice looking ABTs' ,I love em.


thanks CrazyMoon week and a half I'll be doing some more!


----------

